# Vinyl Floor making "popping" sound



## kdrymer (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello - I have a vinyl floor that spans throughout my kitchen area that has recently developed whats best described as a "popping" noise whenever a person walks over it. It seems to be occurring in high traffic areas of the flooring and the sound seems to be concentrated directly below the finished floor surface. 

Is it possible that the glue adhesive is no longer effective in the areas where I'm hearing the sound? Is there any easy methods to correcting the issue? I might add that this is a in a double-wide manufactured home, so access from below is more difficult. More of an annoyance than anything, but thought I would pose the questions on here. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 18, 2015)

I would imagine that the adhesive has failed. Could be that the underlayment has come loose, but most manufactured home builders don't use underlayment. They normally install vinyl directly on the subfloor.


----------



## kdrymer (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks for the input, so there really is no way to fix aside from pulling up the floor correct?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 20, 2015)

kdrymer said:


> Thanks for the input, so there really is no way to fix aside from pulling up the floor correct?



Correct.......


----------



## Rusty (Apr 22, 2015)

Well, you could get a large needle made to shoot glue underneath. It might work.


----------



## Chris19 (May 19, 2015)

I have used Counter-Snap through vinyl and carpet, and it worked great. Counter Snap is for hardwood and vinyl floors only to secure finished floors onto floor joists.


----------



## Rusty (May 19, 2015)

Chris19 said:


> I have used Counter-Snap through vinyl and carpet, and it worked great. Counter Snap is for hardwood and vinyl floors only to secure finished floors onto floor joists.



But it will leave holes in the vinyl and will do nothing if it's adhesive failure.


----------



## nealtw (May 19, 2015)

We didn't get the age of the floor?


----------



## Chris19 (May 22, 2015)

Counter Snap will work


----------



## nealtw (May 22, 2015)

Chris19 said:


> Counter Snap will work



As I understand it the countersnap breaks off below the surface so you can fill the hole and refinsh. How do you think that would hold down a vinyl that is only 1/16" thick.


----------



## Rusty (May 22, 2015)

Chris19 said:


> Counter Snap will work



With no disrespect, I have been installing vinyl and carpet since 1973 and it won't work. It might hold down the subfloor, but it will do nothing for the vinyl.


----------



## Chris19 (Jun 3, 2015)

I think you have to use material  like
Pallet with at least 6-8 boards as described above, approx 1/2&#8243; thick x 3 1/2&#8243; wide by 26&#8243; long.
Wood screws (from 3/4&#8243; to 1 1/4&#8243; depending on board thickness).  I like black drywall PH2 screws best.
16 gauge wire or 1/16&#8243; cable, approx. 2 ft long.Tools like sandpaper, drill, saw, clamps.  I have a Rigid 18V cordless drill that I use for drilling, screwdriving, AND for sanding, using an arbor and backing pad with discs of sandpaper.  Ideally you want a chop saw and circular saw, but a handsaw could be used


----------



## nealtw (Jun 3, 2015)

Chris19 said:


> I think you have to use material  like
> Pallet with at least 6-8 boards as described above, approx 1/2&#8243; thick x 3 1/2&#8243; wide by 26&#8243; long.
> Wood screws (from 3/4&#8243; to 1 1/4&#8243; depending on board thickness).  I like black drywall PH2 screws best.
> 16 gauge wire or 1/16&#8243; cable, approx. 2 ft long.Tools like sandpaper, drill, saw, clamps.  I have a Rigid 18V cordless drill that I use for drilling, screwdriving, AND for sanding, using an arbor and backing pad with discs of sandpaper.  Ideally you want a chop saw and circular saw, but a handsaw could be used



Any idea what vinyl flooring is?


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 3, 2015)

I can only guess that he time-warped from one thread to another. Maybe advice for the guy building his shop????


----------



## Rusty (Jun 6, 2015)

Chris19 said:


> I think you have to use material  like
> Pallet with at least 6-8 boards as described above, approx 1/2&#8243; thick x 3 1/2&#8243; wide by 26&#8243; long.
> Wood screws (from 3/4&#8243; to 1 1/4&#8243; depending on board thickness).  I like black drywall PH2 screws best.
> 16 gauge wire or 1/16&#8243; cable, approx. 2 ft long.Tools like sandpaper, drill, saw, clamps.  I have a Rigid 18V cordless drill that I use for drilling, screwdriving, AND for sanding, using an arbor and backing pad with discs of sandpaper.  Ideally you want a chop saw and circular saw, but a handsaw could be used



????????????????????????????????????????????


----------

